# About.com- Did You Get the H1N1 Vaccine?



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Eva has posted a very good question on the IBS Discussion Forum: "Was wanting to know if anyone regularly gets the flu shot, and if you plan to get the H1N1 shot if/when it becomes available to you. I've never had a flu shot -- but work w/ elementary kids this year so I probably will be HIGHLY encouraged to get both shots -- Just wondered if anyone had any adverse effects with IBS symptoms?"

I personally have not read anything about anyone having adverse GI effects from the new vaccine. Since this is all so new and unfolding so rapidly, there is no strong research to use as a go-by. So, I thought I would turn to you to get some answers as to whether the H1N1 vaccine has any effect on IBS symptoms:

For more information on the H1N1 Vaccine:


Is the H1N1 Swine Flu Vaccine Safe?, by Kristina Duda, R.N., About.com Guide to Cold/Flu.

Please feel free to share your experience with flu vaccines by leaving a comment below, or by posting a response to Eva on the IBS Discussion Forum.


| Twitter | Newsletter Signup | Forum |

Did You Get the H1N1 Vaccine? originally appeared on About.com Irritable Bowel Syndrome on Tuesday, October 20th, 2009 at 11:54:06.

Permalink | Comment | Email this

View the full article


----------

